# Practice Net?



## Fairway_Kid (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking about purchasing the Izzo Home on the Range training aid. This training aid comes with a Ball Shagger, Big Daddy 7x7 Net, and a 1x2 chipping & driving mat with a rubber tee. I was wondering if I could have your guy's opinion wether I should invest in a training aid like this, or keep saving up cash. I was sorta looking into this because once I get out of highschool, I will not be able to play for free anymore  such as using the driving range for free, and playing every single hole I can play. So what do u think everyone? I should buy this and sharpen my swing? or save up some cash.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

its better them not swinging a club at all but the only thing is you don't get to see the flight of the ball.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've thought of the net for the back yard if the wife will allow divots again. I feel it would be a good aid to learn if you are making good contact with the ball and a way to warm up before the course.
Knowing the little lotus blossom she'll let me buy it but I'd have to use a mat on the driveway


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

c'mon Bob who wears the pants oh it's clearly the wife.....

I think the net would be a great warm up for a round it would save buying a bucket of balls at the range before tee off so I guess in that way it would pay it's self off over time


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> c'mon Bob who wears the pants oh it's clearly the wife.....
> 
> I think the net would be a great warm up for a round it would save buying a bucket of balls at the range before tee off so I guess in that way it would pay it's self off over time


I do when she says its ok, but like you said Luke, ball flight, so the range isn't totally out of the picture


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no the range isn't out of the picture but it would be a great warm up before a round


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought about buying one also but not having results can be a bad thing. This winter I have been hitting the golf dome. It's only 75 yards and even the pitching wedge hits the back of the dome. When I hit the outdoor range the other day I was really slicing the ball at 100+ yards. Practicing in the dome was still better than nothing but not the whole story.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

CDeal said:


> I thought about buying one also but not having results can be a bad thing. This winter I have been hitting the golf dome. It's only 75 yards and even the pitching wedge hits the back of the dome. When I hit the outdoor range the other day I was really slicing the ball at 100+ yards. Practicing in the dome was still better than nothing but not the whole story.


I know what you mean, My first round this year everything looking good, according to my partner, but I was pushing right on my swing path, it took a couple of rounds to eliminate a flaw. one of many.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to have a net in my warehouse at work when I was still in business for myself. I'd go out there and hit 5-10 balls a few times a day just to decompress. I thought it was great.

I don't know how much you can maintain your swing or make a swing change, because you need to see the flight of the ball, but at least you would know whether you were making good contact.

For someone to use for the sake of maintaining their flexibility, I think a net would be super. You could use it every day, even the days you couldn't play.


----------



## CDeal (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree, once you have a solid swing established a net would be great. When your as bad as I am, feedback is necessary . I probably change swing styles several times during 18. This can't be a good thing!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I try not to change my swing style to much during a round I might make one or two changes and try them out because if you make too many change and something improves or hinders your game you need to be able to pin point what it was imo.


----------

